# Wire cover for floor of boat



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I used a piece of 1/2in cpvc for a wire chase from my front deck to console. I drilled a 3/4 hole in the face of the front deck and the front of the console and inserted the cpvc through both so I didn't have to anchor it to the floor.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

pvc or this

Split Wire Loom & Convoluted Tubing


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had same problem and bought this and it works great.







it works great.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I used black because we had a scrap pc long enough at work. after a while the glue that came on the back failed so I got a new pc in bone color and used contact cement. my boat has no deck to run wires under. the bone one has been there now for about 4 years. has trim tab and jackplate wiring and depth finder/gps wiring in it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Split 1" pvc n covered with aluminum foil 2 layers mat n epoxy. Left small flanges to mount with 5200.


----------

